# Snake skin rod



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

I saw where someone asked about some snake skin for a rod in Karon's snake thread. Have any of you done this before? Any pics? I've got a few skins and thought that would be an awesome look for a rod, especially the entire length if possible. I have no idea about rod building, this maybe something impossible or way expensive, I dunno, just curious.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Collard,

It's actually a very popular technique right now to use snake skins. Places like Mudhole.com are selling the skins and tutorials for the technique. It looks very snapy when done correctly.

http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Inlays-Trim-Bands/Rattlesnake-Skin 

Above is a website that sells the material's and some examples or wraps done using snake skins... It's actualy got me really interested in giving it a try


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_I just took a look at the link. They are some really nice looking rods that were made from the snake skin._


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

I have added snake skin to the section between split grips on a few rodsand it looks ok.Sort of balances the look created by the 4 inches of feather work in front of the foregrip.To my taste it can be overdone.Also used monitor lizard (leguaan) skin on one (very dull but balances out Guinea fowl feather ok) and a guy gave me the skin of an iguana that i put in his split grip.

Had to try a few times to get it working, tore my first one as i got it too wet with CP. Mudhole has a tutorial that should get you going. Butits wicked expensive at 2.50 and inch. I would not do anything even paint unless i absolutely had to for the whole of any rod, it never improves its action.


----------

